# Donating Meat/Game to the hungry...



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow.. this is awesome that they do this to help feed the less fortunate. 
Here is some more info and links to sites where you can find out where you can take your deer or game for processing. 

HUNTERS FOR THE HUNGRY
Resources in Ohio for Donating Wild Game
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Hunting/programs/huntersforthehungry.htm

There are several organizations in Ohio fighting hunger by helping hunters donate a portion or all of their venison to folks who need it. The Division of Wildlife wishes to thank you, the Ohio hunter, for making a difference by donating your venison to the hungry of our state. 

link to Buckmasters American Deer Foundation/Ohio meat processors

Link to Farmers and Hunters feeding the community/Ohio meat/game processors

Link to Safari Club/Ohio meat/game processors


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know that the 5 Rivers Metro Parks here in Dayton anually take 200 deer from the local parks by sniper/sharpshooters at night, all 200 of them go to the local food bank and have local processors process for free as there part to help donations to the hungry.
Pretty cool....

Salmonid


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

If I get a deer, I just want its backstraps and horns so will someone come pick up the rest or do I have to drop it off? I assume I have to take it?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The thing about Ohio's attempts in this area is that they never take the burden of processing charges away from the hunter. Many lockers will take care of the donation of the venison but the processing needs to be paid by someone. I beilieve that some other states actually subsidize the processing costs through a government program. Because of the way it is now not many people are willing to take the time AND the money to donate the deer. I doubt that many get donated because of this. I think an exception would be the special hunts that have moneys available to help with the whole program.

But nevertheless you are right that it is a great idea. Many hunters really are indifferent as to whether they get the meat themselves and they are more in it for the sport.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like to donate some of my deer every year. It makes me feel like I am helping. I really don't care about the cost to get it processed since I keep most of it any way. Heck If I didn't I would need to buy a bigger freezer.


----------

